# UK SHAC 7 Heather Nicholson Speaks Out



## testmg80 (Jul 28, 2008)

Sunday, January 25 2009 @ 09:55 AM CST

Contributed by: Anonymous

Heather was born vegan and has spent her whole life standing up against animal abuse. She was remanded in custody on 7th May 2007 after turning herself in after 32 separate police raids, involving 700 police officers in the UK, The Netherlands and Belgium on May 1st 2007. On 30th July 2008 she plead not guilty to 'conspiracy to blackmail' Huntingdon Life Sciences (HLS). Although after a three month trial on 23rd December 2008, she was found guilty. On Wednesday 21st January 2009, she was sentenced to 11 years imprisonment, the longest sentence out of all those on trial.

Below are her words from exclusively speaking to Wales on Sunday:

I have never hit or attacked anyone. Even the judge said I was not accused of actually intimidating anyone. It was just this amazing charge they came up with, "conspiracy to blackmail," that was some kind of catch-all.

Our Government is big on allowing people the democratic right to protest but when you become effective at protesting they clamp down on you like the worst form of dictatorship. We formed SHAC because we were genuinely heartbroken that trusting animals were being bred to be led into laboratories to have all sorts of unspeakable things done to them. We had no trouble raising money because millions of people out there are horrified at what goes on in animal testing but it was extremists, not us, who carried out attacks on people?s homes. We went out of our way to ensure our campaign was above board and legal but they found a way to bring us down.

When I get out I plan to establish an animal sanctuary, maybe helping animals who have been tested on. The Government has me targeted so I want to help in any effective way I can. I find it incredible that as someone exercising a right to protest against cruelty I land up in jail next to people who have killed and tortured children.

I am working as a listener helping vulnerable prisoners while in jail and making the best of it. My legal team is currently considering an appeal.

--------------------------------------------------

Birthday: 30 January

Please send letters and cards of support to Heather to show her the movement is still strong and she is in all our thoughts. See the link below to see what else you can send Heather to help her in prison.

Heather Nicholson (VM5859), HMP Bronzefield, Woodthorpe Road, Ashford, Middlesex. TW15 3JZ

UK SHAC 7 Heather Nicholson Speaks Out - Infoshop News


----------

